# One of the biggest WTF moments I've ever had frogging...



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

So, I'm looking into the quinq tank, hoping for the impossibility of actually seeing one. I don't see quinqs, but I do see another animal: 

A lizard.

It's about 3" head-to-snout, beige, with brown speckling. God only knows how long it's been in there. I can only assume it came as an egg on the plants or the cork or some such. What do I do?

-Solly


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

how weird is that! post some pics if you can get any.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh, pic's aren't going to happen...This tank is a jungle and the lizard ran as soon as I opened the door. I threw a narrow-neck water bottle with some fruit in the tank in hopes of trapping it....We'll see.

I'm hoping some FLdians will chime in with possible ID's...

-Solly


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

probably some kind of brown anole if your saying it came from florida and is that small 
altho in some areas they have some small types of geckos 
what kind of shape is the body?


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

If you have Quinqs in there - I suggest vacating the lizard pronto.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

hmmm. I'm not a super expert on this but it sounds like it could be a Florida reef gecko: (sorry for bad pics...)









or maybe a female yellow-headed gecko:









or even maybe an anole. I'd have to see a pic...


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Alan, 

Believe me I'm trying...I just don't know how to catch this. Or, for that matter, catch the quinqs. I'm not yet ready to tear the tank down, but I'm getting close.

Anoleo2,

It's body looks like a FL reef gecko, but the tail is longer/skinnier, more "stringy" if that makes sense. But the pattern of color/markings is exactly that.

I just got to see it again, and got some terrible pictures, we'll see just how bad. I'm uploading them to my computer now.

-Solly


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry, but this is as much of a photo as I can get as of yet. 










-Solly


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

looks like an anole to me mate...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You better hope that didn't come from one of my plants b/c I don't give out free lizards.

:lol:


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

MJ,

I'm looking at brown anole pics and it's definately possible.

Antone,

Am I allowed to be pissed at you? I know it's not your fault, but I need someone to be pissed at...

In any case, I'm looking for ideas on getting this thing out of my tank...

-Solly


----------



## George B (Apr 2, 2005)

*lizard wrangling*

Solly If you can get access to it with the tank open get a long stick and tie a noose of very thin monofilament (2 lb test fishing line preferable tippet material) to it. then just lasso the little bugger. It works great. George


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> MJ,
> 
> I'm looking at brown anole pics and it's definately possible.
> 
> ...


Solly you can be pissed at me every one else is right now so whats ne more :wink: 

now go rangle ya self a anole


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nope can't be pissed at me. Do you wash your plants before you use them? If you do, I'm not sure how you would have gotten it from me. If you've gotten plants from Home Depot or other retailers that sell tropicals, its possible it came from there b/c they get their plants from a nursery here in Florida.

Good luck getting him out.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Antone,

I do wash my plants from you but don't bleach them 'cause they're frog free. So maybe....Hmmm....

George,

I doubt it'll let me get a stick near it...If I even open the door it bolts.

MJ,

Everyone else is pissed at you so it's no fun for me to be pissed at you--you wouldn't even notice :lol:

-Solly


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Brown Anole, Anolis sagrei


----------



## George B (Apr 2, 2005)

Solly you don't need to get it right next to him... just 8 inches or so away. Just make a small loop dangling off some monofilament. For some reason most lizards don't care that much about sticks unless you get really close. I have caught a ton of lizards this way when I was younger. Give it a shot. George


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Jason is there some way you're sure? How imminent/immediate is the danger to my frogs? How can I get this thing out? 

Luckily he's skittish but not shy...He runs the minute I open the door but will be out again 10 minutes later if I check again...Basking at the very top near the lights...

-Solly


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I have never heard of anything like this before. What I would do is get a 20 oz coke bottle. Put some crickets in the bottle and lay it on a 45 degree angle. Make sure you lean it up against a spot where the anole hangs out. I would assume within a matter of minutes that sucker will go right into the bottle for some food and he wont be able to come out. Sounds good in theory :? , its worth a try.
good luck
Jason


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Jason I'm trying that...with some fruit, as crickets seem too big for this guy and FF's would crawl out.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Use small crickets. These aren't Day Geckos so they won't notice the fruit. You should be able to get small crickets at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive seen brown anoles eat smaller lizards.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll do that tomorrow...

-Solly


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Solly, have you seen the frogs at all since you saw the lizard? Is there a chance they have become a lizard snack?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I haven't seen them today (I only saw the lizard today), but I normally only see them every few days or so anyway. As for the more long-term, I've seen 3 of them in the last 3 days and the fourth not in 2+ weeks, but that duration isn't all that atypical.

-Solly


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It's definitely a brown anole. I'd try the bottle idea with some small insects of some sort. He's probably been snacking on FF for a while, but would appreciate a larger meal.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

When I had Phelsuma quadro...howeveryaspellit breeding, I used to use a clear cup to catch them...usually works great, just try to get the cup in front of it, then spook it inside, or if possible, just trap it under the cup, and wait till it climbs to the bottom, then quickly remove.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

What y'all seem to be missing is that I can't even open the door without him running...Much less get a cup over him or a lasoo around him...

-Solly


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Those brown anoles are _hard_ to catch. I can catch green anoles outside very easily. Brown anoles I can almost never catch. I move slowly closer to them and they move slowly away. Almost impossible to catch without trapping somehow I think.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Would it be easier to scare it out of the tank, and take it from there?


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I am sure that the anole came from a plant. Back a long time ago when I worked at Target - we had this big shipment of plants. About a week later we had a bunch of little lizards running around the floor. They looked just like that.

Would it be easier to remove your frogs from the enclosure? If so, as a last resort, you could just get the frogs out and then gas the enclosure with dry ice.

Or - you could take your viv to a cooler place like a porch or garage. Get it cooled down to upper 50's-lower 60's. Hopefully at lower temps you could slow down his metabolism enough to catch him.

Or - on the same note, you could take advantage of the fact that he is going to seek a basking spot and rig up some connection to the cage that is warmer than the rest of the cage - then when he is in it, catch him.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

if you dont care if the anole lives take a straw and put a needle with the big ends in it and make a mini blowgun. i am not at all about killing animals but if you have 600+ dollars in frogs in there or a 2$ anole the anole will have a burial at sea if it was my house. the mini blow gun is pretty acurate  also i know you cant get close to loop it. but if you do you can put fishing line in a strawwith the loop coming out the end and pull both ends thru the straw. but i know you cant get close. what about using your hand sprayer pump it up with full pressure and knock him out with the water pressure? stun him just enough to grab him


----------



## frogcal (Mar 13, 2005)

*Anole*

It happened once to me last year, I got a shipment of bromeliads from Florida, in it there were a few anole eggs that I did not know. Finally they hatched, I was able to catch them all with 1 inch fish net (which you can buy it cheaply from Petco). Try to lure them to the corner with fish net to catch them. Good Luck.
Ben


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> if you dont care if the anole lives take a straw and put a needle with the big ends in it and make a mini blowgun.


You can rub the needle on the back of my P. Terribilis if you want!  

..oh yea I forgot they aren't poisonous...or are they???(pinky to lip ala Dr. Evil)

EricG.NH


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Solly if you try that lasso method, you owe the whole board pictures! :lol:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes that is definetly a brown anole...I have an anole (hence anoleo 8) )
They are wicked fast unfortunatly....but they like crickets and I think the bottle idea might work well. He's going to get hungry eventually...

How big are the frogs in there? if they are about an inch or so then they are safe I would think...mine has trouble with crickets bigger then 3/4"...

Although if there are any tads moving around in there they may be in danger...


Good Luck!!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Man, this is crazy. Gave me a good laugh (which I needed). Hopefully the frogs are fine. Good luck getting him out!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Start poking your hands in the plants until you get movement. You'll either find frogs or get the lizard. If you get frogs, take them out and gas that bastard lizard!!!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Poor little anole, what are you going to do with it if/when you catch it?


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Rambo67 said:


> Poor little anole, what are you going to do with it if/when you catch it?


Well... he's going to eat it of course! :wink: Nothing better than the feeling of a slithery lizard sliding down your throat.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I was thinking that if he is usually basking up by the lights when you see it , if you have a front opening tank how about leaving the tank lights off 
and putting a light or heat source in front of the door for some heat , let it warm up for a while and then opening the door and sit back and watch the tank a while ? Hang a trouble light near the front of the tank . Try to draw him out with heat . All the wile watching making sure the frogs don't try and escape too . If the frogs are that shy they might not notice the open door . He might end up in the house but at least it will be out of the tank . Might work ? 




> You better hope that didn't come from one of my plants b/c I don't give out free lizards.


 Antone , I almost peed my pants . :lol: Don't be sending me no lizards !


----------

